# Home Grown drill press table



## Patrude (Apr 20, 2013)

I am celebrating because I finished building my new drill press table. Actually, I made two. First one (R & D) for my shop and this one for my Son's shop. After looking at the nice offerings in several catalogs I figured I could build one & save some $ :teethlaugh:. While looking on line for ideas I came across a guy who made his without the tracks reasoning that they get full of shavings causing adjustment problems. I liked his idea and seeing I have a Beal wood threader decided to make my fasteners using wood screws. These are 1/2" made with Monkey wood. The fence and stop blocks are done with 1/4 sawn white oak. The Fence is 1/2" thick with the base being 5/4 glued and fastened with brass screws. The stop blocks are 5/4. I glued 100 grit cloth backed paper. They hold well without the paper but I opted for the added insurance. The table measures 27" x 17" and 7/8" thick. Which gives me a generous work surface. I recessed the replaceable 4"x4" MDF center block 1/2". The table material is a very workable plastic which cuts and mills exceptionally well and is very stable. It is counter top material that I was able to salvage from a recent construction job at the skating rink I work at PT. :teethlaugh: so, I was able to save the $ and in the end I have a very usable table for my drill press. :irishjig:


----------



## SENC (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome project and great job with it!


----------



## Patrude (Apr 20, 2013)

SENC said:


> Awesome project and great job with it!



 thanks


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, now that's pretty cool. I like you knobs for your stops and fence. Those are pretty awesome. Nicely done.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 22, 2013)

Very cool.  I'm in the like the knobs club too.


----------

